# Will Gen 2 Cruze Diesel arrive in time for VW TDI owners to buy???



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

If I were at GM I would be working my tail off to make sure that the 2nd Generation Cruze Diesel's are ready and in production in time to sell them to VW TDI owners that will be turning in their TDIs soon and looking for another diesel high MPG car to replace it with!!!

Do you think GM will be able to have them on the lots in time???


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Well there's still no fix for the tdi issue so gm should be able to get the cars on lots.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would almost guarantee they are not sitting idle.

Probably going through the last round of quadruple checks on the emissions tests, making sure someone can't exploit some random hole in the tuning to try and sue them, or some BS like that, while also finishing up the calibration and getting it all ready. 

I check every day, and I wouldn't be surprised for a fall unveiling - but I'd more than likely expect to see it debut at LA, since that's the next major US auto show. The Gen I CTD debuted at Chicago.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I really hope GM goes after VW on this. It's a great opportunity. VW sold a lot of diesels in the US so the market is there, and I woudl imagine it's still there. 

All they have to do is let people know it exists, which they didn't do with the first gen.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> All they have to do is let people know it exists, which they didn't do with the first gen.


Absolutely. Advertise the living crap out of the car, and make it a point that it meets all emissions regulations without any kind of defeat device like "the other guys".

When it comes up in conversation that we have a Cruze Diesel, 90% of people are blown away that such a thing exists.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

To me GM didn't do a thing to advertise the diesel Cruze. They would have sold way more it they did. I run into people every day that didn't know they exist.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The most there was, was in automotive magazines.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw a couple of Cruze Diesel ads when it first came out. White car - no soot.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Two things: GM can't even keep a supplier solvent ( see other thread) and the very questionable reliability of the 1st Gen Diesel is surely going to kill sales of the Gen 2 whisper diesel.


----------



## VWTDIvictem (May 10, 2016)

I'm sitting here in my 2012 JSW TDI waiting for the hatchback diesel to appear!!!

That's a Cruze Wagen Diesel


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> Two things: GM can't even keep a supplier solvent ( see other thread) and the very questionable reliability of the 1st Gen Diesel is surely going to kill sales of the Gen 2 whisper diesel.


There are several people on this forum with over 100K miles on their diesel Cruzes who have had relatively few problems. Let's not forget that forums tend to attract those who have problems with their cars, so it may appear as if they are much worse than they actually are. Go to any car forum and read a little bit. You wouldn't buy anything based on what people post! I, for one, will be first in line to buy the next one. There are thousands of people out there enjoying their diesel Cruzes that don't ever come to these forums. My Cruze has 176K miles on it as of this writing, and although not perfect, it's been and continues to be a fantastic car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> I saw a couple of Cruze Diesel ads when it first came out. White car - no soot.


Yep - those are the ones I remember. Good information in the ads - but just not widely dispersed, nor attention grabbing enough.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

DslGate said:


> Two things: GM can't even keep a supplier solvent ( see other thread) and the very questionable reliability of the 1st Gen Diesel is surely going to kill sales of the Gen 2 whisper diesel.


Business relationships can be complicated and just for the record it is not gm responsibility to keep a supplier solvent. Business can be survival of the fittest. I have a 15 CTD with 15k miles and I am very happy with the car and have had zero problems, my dealer has done a great job at servicing my car. I have had many cars over driving for 35 years, this car is one of my favorites.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

45k km and 2.5 years. Only issue was a nox sensor and headlight reflector. Everything works like day 1


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

diesel i tend to agree with you but seeing how the dealers have little ability to diagnose problems with the gen 1 i dont see how a gen 2 will be serviced better they have a hard time doing a proper oil change


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

To add to What Gm needs to advertise .... for them to succeed in the diesel market they need to PROPERLY TRAIN the salesman in diesel sedans and colorado diesels.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

DslGate said:


> Two things: GM can't even keep a supplier solvent ( see other thread) and the very questionable reliability of the 1st Gen Diesel is surely going to kill sales of the Gen 2 whisper diesel.


The only reliability issues I've heard of on the Cruze Diesel's has been emissions related items mostly sensors and such... Whereas with VW, they sold 450,000+ of the Common Rail TDIs over the past 7 years with the cheater software and VERY Questionable reliability. Just look up HPFP failure, it's some fun reading. Oh and when a TDI HPFP (CP4 in the VW, the Chevy uses the more robust CP1 variant) fails it takes out the entire fuel system resulting in a bill of around $5-8,000 to repair/replace. Even once these issues became widely known sales were still strong.

So if GM markets the 2nd Gen Cruze Diesel well they should have no problems selling them. Afterall there are something like 390,000 VW TDI owners minimum that the agreement will require VW to Buyback or repain, and there is still not an approved repair and the Euro repair is said to make emissions AND performance worse so the vast majority of VW TDI owners will likely eventually turn in their cars for a buyback. GM just needs to market directly to them and give them a good car and reason to buy it.

Personally I think they should sell the 2nd Gen Cruze Diesel with the 1.6L as a Jetta/Golf TDI replacement in both sedan and hatchback. Then additionally sell the new Malibu with a revised version of the 2.0L Diesel engine the 1st Gen Cruze used as a Passat TDI replacement.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

They should make a larger car with the diesel definitely. The 2.0TD could handle it which the cruze gets the 1.6TD


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> They should make a larger car with the diesel definitely. The 2.0TD could handle it which the cruze gets the 1.6TD


I'd totally rock a new Malibu with the 2.0TD. The Malibu _hybrid_ weighs 15lbs less than a Gen 1 CTD. A base Malibu weighs the same (2lbs more) as the 16 Cruze Limited L.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I hate hybrids but a hybrid diesel would get great mpg


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> I hate hybrids but a hybrid diesel would get great mpg


Yes it would, but the only situations where hybrids are the better option than a standard diesel in my opinion are vehicles that REGULARLY see stop-and-go, bumper-to-bumper traffic like MAJOR metro areas like LA, NY, SF and so on. I see many Priuii driving around in my area here near Chattanooga, TN where they are blasting along the highway/freeway at 5-10-15 MPH over the speed limit and in those situations the gas engine is working and toting along the extra weight of the battery pack. Owners in these situations would be better off paying less for a gas engine or diesel engine car and not carrying around the extra weight of the batter pack as the only time the electrical part of the hybrid gets used is in the Walmart parking lot or in rare instances in the city.

Plus they will have to replace the battery pack at some point, at a cost approaching an engine replacement...

Hybrid cars are best suited for high traffic commuters. Yet they are regularly purchased and used by people thinking they are showing how they are helping the environment, when in actuality they are doing more harm by using them in rural areas where they are not at all as efficient...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Some of our city buses have become hybrid diesels.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

money_man said:


> Some of our city buses have become hybrid diesels.


That is one of the near perfect applications for a hybrid drivetrain, but it doesn't make the tree-huggers as happy if they can't outwardly show that they are trying to save the environment by driving a "hybrid"


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I see how a hybrid diesel would be a great stop and go/highway car. i get 33mpg over life of my CTD and i do 95% city driving. but like you said replacement of lithium ion packs expensive systems added complexity and cost to me as a consumer wont make sense. i like old school mentality... make it lighter and make it more efficient and get off the stupid pedal


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

diesel said:


> There are several people on this forum with over 100K miles on their diesel Cruzes who have had relatively few problems. Let's not forget that forums tend to attract those who have problems with their cars, so it may appear as if they are much worse than they actually are. Go to any car forum and read a little bit. You wouldn't buy anything based on what people post! I, for one, will be first in line to buy the next one. There are thousands of people out there enjoying their diesel Cruzes that don't ever come to these forums. My Cruze has 176K miles on it as of this writing, and although not perfect, it's been and continues to be a fantastic car.



I am well aware of your excellent experience. Sadly, there are many who do not share your enthusiasm . Sensors ( various and sundry going bad multiple times), rusting flange bolts, diesel exhaust smell ( at least initially), lack of idiot light for regens necessitating purchase of SC2, frequent regens that I am told are now normal even with firmware reflash, battery issues, def tank various issues, one young lady even lemon lawed hers and was successful. 

I came here for the experience. Not to find out what's wrong with my car? FWIW, I run pure diesel, no bio and STILL have frequent regens at less than 100 miles per regen cycle on my SC2. 80-90% highway and 20-10% city driving.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> Some of our city buses have become hybrid diesels.


Yup - most of ours as well. When we lived at the in-laws house, there was always one that ran on the freeway - with big advertisements on it about how it was a hybrid.



Chris Tobin said:


> That is one of the near perfect applications for a hybrid drivetrain, but it doesn't make the tree-huggers as happy if they can't outwardly show that they are trying to save the environment by driving a "hybrid"


Better yet, they can post it on Facebook or make mention of it intrusively to people to further validate themselves. 

Because, remember, it doesn't count if nobody knows about it!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I wouldn't consider buying an sc2 a necessity


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> I wouldn't consider buying an sc2 a necessity


We still don't have one. Can't find a place I really would like to mount it. I'd prefer it to be round and fit in a gauge pillar.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

money_man said:


> I wouldn't consider buying an sc2 a necessity


Not like air , food , water and shelter of course, but if you truly want to know what your car is doing and when it's doing it, then it is a "necessity." I got the SC2 on the advice of @diesel and @LiveTrash and have never regretted it. It provides so much vital information the DIC does not, that I can't see how I drove my car for the first 6 months without it. Despite its rectangular shape and unease in mounting, the information it provides is indeed vital.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Makes sense. I personally just let the car do its thing


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> diesel i tend to agree with you but seeing how the dealers have little ability to diagnose problems with the gen 1 i dont see how a gen 2 will be serviced better they have a hard time doing a proper oil change


That is a good point. If there is one common area that affects the most people, it is poor dealer training. That being said, I am fortunate to have a dealer who has fixed the (very few) issues on my diesel right the first time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> I am well aware of your excellent experience. Sadly, there are many who do not share your enthusiasm . Sensors ( various and sundry going bad multiple times), rusting flange bolts, diesel exhaust smell ( at least initially), lack of idiot light for regens necessitating purchase of SC2, frequent regens that I am told are now normal even with firmware reflash, battery issues, def tank various issues, one young lady even lemon lawed hers and was successful.
> 
> I came here for the experience. Not to find out what's wrong with my car? FWIW, I run pure diesel, no bio and STILL have frequent regens at less than 100 miles per regen cycle on my SC2. 80-90% highway and 20-10% city driving.


I don't think it was you that I asked on another thread, so forgive me if this is a duplicate question, but have you checked your intake hose clamp tightness?


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

diesel said:


> I don't think it was you that I asked on another thread, so forgive me if this is a duplicate question, but have you checked your intake hose clamp tightness?



It was me under my old name till this site got hacked. Yes, I check them weekly and all 5 are snug. They've had my car 3 days now, so we'll see what dealer says. Tech took it home with OBDmonitor for 2 X straight days, so perhaps that will shed some light in issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> It was me under my old name till this site got hacked. Yes, I check them weekly and all 5 are snug. They've had my car 3 days now, so we'll see what dealer says. Tech took it home with OBDmonitor for 2 X straight days, so perhaps that will shed some light in issue.


Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Does anybody know if the 2017 Cruzes are being produced at Lordstown just yet? And if the new diesels are being produced yet and possible release date? Don't know if we have any active members on the Cruze forum that work at the plant or not?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

during our trip to the just passed lords town the 17 are already being built


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Because, remember, it doesn't count if nobody knows about it!


Perhaps one reason the Prius is so successful - the body style isn't shared with any other drive train. You can ID that it's a hybrid long before you get close enough to read the emblem.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Does anybody know if the 2017 Cruzes are being produced at Lordstown just yet? And if the new diesels are being produced yet and possible release date? Don't know if we have any active members on the Cruze forum that work at the plant or not?


Automotive News predicted today that the gen2 CTD will begin production in the first half of the 2017 calendar year.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

diesel said:


> Good luck and keep us posted!



Got car back today......

1. AC fixed ( going to be in high 90s/low100s this week so that's good)....
2. Oil changed and no CELs so far; advised they used Proper Dexos, so fingers crossed on that one
3. Said that regens at less than 100 miles are normal, despite me being incredulous. Ironically, another diesel Cruze came in, they diagnosed it's regens and said they were simlar to mine. 
4 . Tried to blame frequent regens on the SC 2 , which I explained it doesn't cause regens, only reads them. They must not like SC2 as it was take off windshield and cord removed from OBD 2 port. I will dutifully reinstall it tonight. When I asked if they believed the SC2 was causing frequent regens, they said any things possible. Are there any of us who believe that the frequent regens are being caused by the ScanGauge2. I know, I don't.

Perhaps he shot himself when he told me the other CTD had similar regen history to mine and when I asked, was told he did not have a SC2 installed. Interesting indeed....


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Automotive News predicted today that the gen2 CTD will begin production in the first half of the 2017 calendar year.


First half of 2017 is almost a year away, given that we just completed the first half of 2016....


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

DslGate said:


> Got car back today......
> 
> 1. AC fixed ( going to be in high 90s/low100s this week so that's good)....
> 2. Oil changed and no CELs so far; advised they used Proper Dexos, so fingers crossed on that one
> ...


Glad to hear you got your car back. Never been without mine. It sucks when dealers say such ill informed stupid stuff about a scan gauge, it just reads info it's not like we are using a tune. In town driving for me has been 225 and 250 miles, on the road much better.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Glad to hear you got your car back. Never been without mine. It sucks when dealers say such ill informed stupid stuff about a scan gauge, it just reads info it's not like we are using a tune. In town driving for me has been 225 and 250 miles, on the road much better.



Thanks, 4 days in a gas-eating 4X4 at 14 mpg had me longing for my CTD. I am still frustrated by the regens , but it is what it is!!


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Perhaps one reason the Prius is so successful - the body style isn't shared with any other drive train. You can ID that it's a hybrid long before you get close enough to read the emblem.


I remember a survey a few years ago where hybrid owners were polled as to the reason they bought the car and the top response was because of the looks and outward appearance that they were helping save the environment. The survey also asked if they had the same performance/environmental impact in a car that looked the same as other cars would they purchase it? The overwhelming response was NO!!! The vast majority at the time were into buying a hybrid just for the looks. Now this may have changed in the years since that survey, but I highly doubt it based on talking with several Prius owners... When I told them that I got better mileage with my TDI (a non-cheating one mind you and pre-cheating scandal) they were incredulous that anything could do better than their beloved Prius...



Tomko said:


> Automotive News predicted today that the gen2 CTD will begin production in the first half of the 2017 calendar year.


Wow, that's a bummer. I hope GM surprises us and gets the 2nd Gen Cruze Diesel on lots in large quantities sooner rather than later!!! I will be in touch with my GM rep about getting a review car soon and I will report back anything I hear about when they might be available.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I suspect we will not be seeing any new VW TDI's for sale any time soon either.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I suspect we will not be seeing any new VW TDI's for sale any time soon either.


As far as I know, they have not asked the EPA if they were able to begin selling them again.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I hope GM continues to exercise prudence and takes the time necessary to bring a fully baked gen2 CTD to market. 

Nobody wants or needs an Oldsmobile LF9 or VW TDI repeat.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Chris Tobin said:


> I remember a survey a few years ago where hybrid owners were polled as to the reason they bought the car and the top response was because of the looks and outward appearance that they were helping save the environment. The survey also asked if they had the same performance/environmental impact in a car that looked the same as other cars would they purchase it? The overwhelming response was NO!!! The vast majority at the time were into buying a hybrid just for the looks. Now this may have changed in the years since that survey, but I highly doubt it based on talking with several Prius owners... When I told them that I got better mileage with my TDI (a non-cheating one mind you and pre-cheating scandal) they were incredulous that anything could do better than their beloved Prius...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a bummer. I hope GM surprises us and gets the 2nd Gen Cruze Diesel on lots in large quantities sooner rather than later!!! I will be in touch with my GM rep about getting a review car soon and I will report back anything I hear about when they might be available.



We had a Prius ( aka pious) in the family, so I speak from experience. As far as mileage goes, if you're talking stop and go urban , red light to redlight traffic scenarios, then the Prius is the better car mileage-wise. Now, change the facts a bit to more suburban, not so much stoplight to śtoplight with some mixed highway use and the CTD is the higher mileage car. Mostly highway, then CTD FTW by far. The Prius real advantage is when the electric motor is giving the gas engine it's assist and that's in the city/urban environment. My neighbor has three Prius in the family and a diesel Ram 2500 , but my CTD ( when it's not regenning) beats all of their cars on my 80% highway/20% urban use. Remember too, battery degradation on the Prius also progressively takes away its mileage advantage. After 2-3 years of use, the Prius (Prii) start to lose a modicum of the fuel efficiency. 5 years and you can expect 15-30 % Prius battery degradation at minimum.

The new Prius Prime will only add to the dilemma since it's got a higher rated battery pack , so local stoplight to stoplight will be better, but there's no highway advantage since electric motor assist is minimal.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Tomko said:


> I hope GM continues to exercise prudence and takes the time necessary to bring a fully baked gen2 CTD to market.
> 
> Nobody wants or needs an Oldsmobile LF9 or VW TDI repeat.


Yes, getting it right is important, but I hope they are burning the midnight oil to take every advantage of the VW TDI buyback and absence from the market. I would love to see all 450,000 of those TDI drivers in a Cruze Diesel!!!


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

diesel said:


> I suspect we will not be seeing any new VW TDI's for sale any time soon either.





MP81 said:


> As far as I know, they have not asked the EPA if they were able to begin selling them again.


That is what I am hearing too. I highly doubt that VW will sell a TDI in the US market anytime soon. They may bring it back to try to save face some time down the road, but I think it will be a 2020 model at the earliest. They have also dropped the Jetta Hybrid as its sales were horrid and not much of a mileage advantage... They are in pretty bad shape right now in the NA market.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> That is what I am hearing too. I highly doubt that VW will sell a TDI in the US market anytime soon. They may bring it back to try to save face some time down the road, but I think it will be a 2020 model at the earliest. They have also dropped the Jetta Hybrid as its sales were horrid and not much of a mileage advantage... They are in pretty bad shape right now in the NA market.


There remains a very strong possibility that VW will leave the US market.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> There remains a very strong possibility that VW will leave the US market.


ccasion14: happy man to hear that


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

diesel said:


> I suspect we will not be seeing any new VW TDI's for sale any time soon either.


Doesn't matter. GM has to be positioned to catch the TDI buyback or they'll completely miss the market. If that happens, it could well be the end of the small diesel car in the US. 

If alternatives are not ready, then those owners will go to something else. If someone can't lure them back to diesel, then I think it's done for. GM would somehow have to find a new set of buyers. If it was that easy, it would have happened already.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

just hope gm does not give up on the diesel, I think the VW thing might be an opportunity, but yikes lets do it right and then let people know you are making a great car that is efficient. Can't be a big margin profit on this car. They are pumping out trucks and SUVs that have better margins.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I'd totally rock a new Malibu with the 2.0TD. The Malibu _hybrid_ weighs 15lbs less than a Gen 1 CTD. A base Malibu weighs the same (2lbs more) as the 16 Cruze Limited L.


GM already make a diesel Malibu, just not in the US.

Holden Malibu Review | 2013 CD Diesel Automatic


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Aussie said:


> GM already make a diesel Malibu, just not in the US.
> 
> Holden Malibu Review | 2013 CD Diesel Automatic


If they can do it there they can do it here.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Doesn't matter. GM has to be positioned to catch the TDI buyback or they'll completely miss the market. If that happens, it could well be the end of the small diesel car in the US.
> 
> If alternatives are not ready, then those owners will go to something else. If someone can't lure them back to diesel, then I think it's done for. GM would somehow have to find a new set of buyers. If it was that easy, it would have happened already.


Yes there is a fantastic opportunity for GM to capitalize on the VW buyback, but I don't think they will be ready in time.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aussie said:


> GM already make a diesel Malibu, just not in the US.
> 
> Holden Malibu Review | 2013 CD Diesel Automatic


I need one. But in the new Malibu.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> There remains a very strong possibility that VW will leave the US market.


VW is building a new dealership in my community that is modest in size but will be very nice and moving from my understanding from the large dealership they are currently in north side of Indy to the suburbs. Should be open soon.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> VW is building a new dealership in my community that is modest in size but will be very nice and moving from my understanding from the large dealership they are currently in north side of Indy to the suburbs. Should be open soon.


Sounds like rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic to me!!!

VW officials have now publicly stated they will never return to the Diesel heavy model lineup they once had. They are not abandoning diesel per se, but will continue in select markets where diesel is the right choice... 

In my opinion, translating that from executive speak, VW will still sell diesel's in parts of the world that do not require emissions testing... I could be wrong, but I doubt we will ever see a new VW TDI sold here again.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Sounds like rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic to me!!!
> 
> VW officials have now publicly stated they will never return to the Diesel heavy model lineup they once had. They are not abandoning diesel per se, but will continue in select markets where diesel is the right choice...
> 
> In my opinion, translating that from executive speak, VW will still sell diesel's in parts of the world that do not require emissions testing... I could be wrong, but I doubt we will ever see a new VW TDI sold here again.


The family that is building the new VW dealership has many dealerships in Indy area, rumor is the old dealership location which had a big renovation will now be a Lexus dealership. I use to have interest in TDI cars and have zero interest now. I would never buy a VW car now. I don't like cheating and hold VW leadership responsible. 

My concern is not anything about VW, it's more about having diesel cars to choose from and that VW may have tainted the diesel market for cars in USA for a long time. I question whether gm will even bring the Cruze new diesel out, so far it's all talk.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> The family that is building the new VW dealership has many dealerships in Indy area, rumor is the old dealership location which had a big renovation will now be a Lexus dealership. I use to have interest in TDI cars and have zero interest now. I would never buy a VW car now. I don't like cheating and hold VW leadership responsible.
> 
> My concern is not anything about VW, it's more about having diesel cars to choose from and that VW may have tainted the diesel market for cars in USA for a long time. I question whether gm will even bring the Cruze new diesel out, so far it's all talk.


Very true, VW did a huge disservice to the diesel automotive market!!! I hope it doesn't hurt us too bad. As far as I know GM is still going ahead with their diesel plans, we already have the Colorado/Canyon diesel and hopefully we'll have a new Cruze diesel soon!!!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Very true, VW did a huge disservice to the diesel automotive market!!! I hope it doesn't hurt us too bad. As far as I know GM is still going ahead with their diesel plans, we already have the Colorado/Canyon diesel and hopefully we'll have a new Cruze diesel soon!!!


Take it another spin, follow me on this on. " Chevy find new roads.... during the last few years we have seen what some OTHER diesel company will do to just sell a car. we here at gm are dedicated to making diesel comfortable, reliable, safe ,and environmentally friendly. we hope to earn your business." 

they can spin hey the Germans don't care about the consumer and diesel emissions but we here at gm do. we did it better then VW also meet emissions and we are a domestic made in America car. Wont you allow GM to earn your business? we can step on vw as a stepping stone to boost American diesel moral AMERICAN DIESEL not diesel in general.


----------



## peter123wallace (Jul 14, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> Take it another spin, follow me on this on. " Chevy find new roads.... during the last few years we have seen what some OTHER diesel company will do to just sell a car. we here at gm are dedicated to making diesel comfortable, reliable, safe ,and environmentally friendly. we hope to earn your business."
> 
> they can spin hey the Germans don't care about the consumer and diesel emissions but we here at gm do. we did it better then VW also meet emissions and we are a domestic made in America car. Wont you allow GM to earn your business? we can step on vw as a stepping stone to boost American diesel moral AMERICAN DIESEL not diesel in general.


Well said mate.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

Aussie said:


> GM already make a diesel Malibu, just not in the US.
> 
> Holden Malibu Review | 2013 CD Diesel Automatic


Bring it! God knows it must be an improvement over the 16 Malibu with the 1.5T...we've had a brand new one of those as a loaner on and off for the last month while the Cruze has been in the shop and it won't get out of it's own way. Add in the stop/start crap, and it's a really annoying POS compared to the 2011 Malibu we had for 4 years, that was a really good car. 

The new Malibus are an attractive design and we were really considering one if the Cruze gave us more problems but after driving one, I'd never own it unless it had a better powertrain option (something sized appropriately for the car) and I could disable the stop/start system.

BOT, I've owned a lot of VW diesels from an 81 Rabbit truck to an 03 Jetta TDI, all injection pump cars before the software scandal, if I understand it correctly. The last really good VW diesel I owned was my 84 Rabbit, everything I owned after that was riddled with electrical problems to the point that when one of the last I owned got totaled, I was absolutely delighted even though it was one of maybe 100 made in that color. It stranded us 4 times in a year for dumb stuff that is typical for a Mk4 VW, and that's just a highlight.

Point is, people who have driven VW diesels over the years will probably agree that the diesel market in the USA really has been ripe for ANY option to VW for a really long time, and every generation of VW diesels just gets worse and more complicated. Check out TDIClub some day on anything newer than the VE pump cars for some idea of the ownership experience. This software fiasco just drew a lot of attention to it. 

I waited a really long time for GM to build a CTD that wasn't equipped with leather and an automatic and they never did, so I got a new 2014 1.4T version with cloth seats and the 6 speed. It's definitely not a diesel and I ended giving it to my wife after driving it for a month. It's just not the same.

Hopefully, the next generation CTD will offer more options on equipment, get more advertising and support, and people will buy them. Unfortunately, the new generation is so uh...homely that I can't see owning one of them so I'm guessing I'll be back in a TDI at some point. And when I have to remove the front end of the car to replace the alternator or it strands me for some VW specific electrical problem I'll kick myself yet again and wish SOMEONE would make a diesel car other than VW.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

2017 Chevy Cruze Diesel Spied Altitude Testing | GM Authority


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> 2017 Chevy Cruze Diesel Spied Altitude Testing | GM Authority


Nice! I wish they had a sound clip.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Tomko said:


> 2017 Chevy Cruze Diesel Spied Altitude Testing | GM Authority


Great to hear that they are moving forward with it!!! I can't wait to slide behind the wheel of one to review it!!!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I am looking forward to this car to be released and in the wild. I am hopeful they address some of the short comings in particular the emission related issues some have had on the first generation CTD. I don't see myself getting second generation when I have so few miles on my 15 currently. But want to see them on the road and hopeful they will be a great car as well.


----------

